# Some smoked Mullet, boneless fillets smoked with red bay wood, old Florida style.



## stupeg (Oct 16, 2013)

[email protected]



__ stupeg
__ Oct 16, 2013


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 17, 2013)

Happy Thursday! That looks so delicious! I love grilled whole red mullet, and adore the roe ("Bottarga") from the gray mullet. And your smoked goods here look really terrific!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## stupeg (Oct 17, 2013)

Mullet ROE 004.JPG



__ stupeg
__ Oct 17, 2013


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello folks.  Please forgive my ignorance and try to educate me if you wouldn't mind.  Growing up on the gulf coast of Tx. I never knew anyone who ate mullet.  It was used for cut bait.  Having said that; while cutting bait, I always noticed that it seemed to be a nice looking white meat. Now having moved to England I see lots of folks eating mullet ( red and grey ).   I missing a trick here??  Thanks for the help.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 17, 2013)

Stupeg, those look fantastic! 7 inches even?? Beautiful!

And KC5TPY, yes, the red mullet on the grill (whole fish) is just sensational! I just scale and gut them, mop through grapeseed or rice bran oil, and grill! The grey mullet roe, or "Bottarga" is terrific and can be added to food with a sort of Parmesan cheese or jerky taste (albeit healthier) as it's sold as a "dry roe" and it is wonderful!

Stupeg, you're so fortunate to have this gorgeous stuff!!! Cheers to you both! - Leah


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks Leah.  I've eaten squirrel, armadillo, rattlesnake, turtle, gator, all sorts of offal, the worm from the tequilla bottle and a few other critters so I guess mullet MUST go on the list. Will give 'er a try.  It looks really great.  Thanks for posting stupeg.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 18, 2013)

Danny, that's so wonderful and wild and fun! (Your palate)! Mullet will be tame comparatively, but still delicious!!!!! Cheers to all! - Leah


----------

